# My car insurance was renewed today. How long will Uber take to renewed policies???



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

I just paid for and received my new insurance electronic card today. My insurance was also due to expire today. So I'll have no issues with being covered but . . .

Now I've submitted the e-card to Uber. When I first signed up about 6 months ago, it took them quite awhile to confirm documents.

Is it going to take Uber just as long to confirm this new policy document? Same insurance company and everything.

I just want to be able to drive this weekend, and I'll be P.O.d if I can't.

Anyone know?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

everything except for my backround check took less than a day


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> I just paid for and received my new insurance electronic card today. My insurance was also due to expire today. So I'll have no issues with being covered but . . .
> 
> Now I've submitted the e-card to Uber. When I first signed up about 6 months ago, it took them quite awhile to confirm documents.
> 
> ...


Naw, does not take long. I'd bet by your next wake up. (few hrs to a day at the most)


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I always wait until they actually tell me my documents are now expired and I am not allowed to do rides then upload the new ones. Always takes less than a few hours.


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

I uploaded my new e-paperwork and it was verified in only about a half hour! Excellent.

In a similar vein, I felt like replacing an atrocious driver pic I had. Submitted a new one and it was up within a day.

Strangely though, Lyft has no problem with the fact that my insurance expired.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> I uploaded my new e-paperwork and it was verified in only about a half hour! Excellent.
> 
> In a similar vein, I felt like replacing an atrocious driver pic I had. Submitted a new one and it was up within a day.
> 
> Strangely though, Lyft has no problem with the fact that my insurance expired.


Kewl! And thanks for updating.

Kinda funny they didn't catch the expired part.

Drive safe! LoL, with expired insurance, doubly so.


----------



## ATX987 (Feb 25, 2018)

Oh I have the new insurance policy, but Lyft doesn't want it! It shows my expired card under Documents in the Dashboard and it says "This document is approved" and under the expired doc pic it says "no action is currently required with this document".

It won't even let me upload the new one


----------



## Sophistiq8ted (Aug 12, 2018)

Uber kept saying my documents were going to be expired in 20 days. I uploaded the new docs and they kept saying it's not time for this yet. They finally accepted it and changed my expry date


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

ATX987 said:


> Oh I have the new insurance policy, but Lyft doesn't want it! It shows my expired card under Documents in the Dashboard and it says "This document is approved" and under the expired doc pic it says "no action is currently required with this document".
> 
> It won't even let me upload the new one


...and some day, headed out you'll turn the app on and they will make you wait while they "review your new documents/need new..."


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> I always wait until they actually tell me my documents are now expired and I am not allowed to do rides then upload the new ones. Always takes less than a few hours.


Why do you wait? I'm curious whether there's a benefit to waiting.

I'm getting ready to send in mine, but have procrastinated. Mainly because I've been taking a break from driving.

Christine


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I've seen two different drivers on here talk about the incompetence of Uber and submitting the new documents before the old ones expire causing uber to suspend their account. Something about not currently insured or registered, not sure just sounded very plausible, lol. When I've let documents expire the next morning I update and it was updated this past time for both registration and insurance within minutes, kind of shocking.

They have to make sure to keep those 10 drivers on every block.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> I've seen two different drivers on here talk about the incompetence of Uber and submitting the new documents before the old ones expire causing uber to suspend their account. Something about not currently insured or registered, not sure just sounded very plausible, lol.


No that would be pure lack of understanding on your part and on the part of the drivers. Maybe if you try to bother reading that insurance page/card you would be surprised to notice that it includes the dates that it is valid for. So if you upload your renewal that is valid from 01/05/2018 to 01/04/2019 on January 3, gee golly willikers it is not valid yet.

It is not Uber's problem at all. That is just the way the industry is. You can not have more than one insurance document on file.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> No that would be pure lack of understanding on your part and on the part of the drivers. Maybe if you try to bother reading that insurance page/card you would be surprised to notice that it includes the dates that it is valid for. So if you upload your renewal that is valid from 01/05/2018 to 01/04/2019 on January 3, gee golly willikers it is not valid yet.
> 
> It is not Uber's problem at all. That is just the way the industry is. You can not have more than one insurance document on file.


Lol, I am very aware of how insurance documents are written. I was providing my successful experience with letting my documents run their course of being valid then after expiring simply uploading the new documents which are then approved very quickly. Any experienced driver is familiar with Ubers amazing ability to make errors resulting in account problems for their "partners".
It is absolutely believable in my opinion that drivers have uploaded new documents causing issues with the current ones.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> No that would be pure lack of understanding on your part and on the part of the drivers. Maybe if you try to bother reading that insurance page/card you would be surprised to notice that it includes the dates that it is valid for. So if you upload your renewal that is valid from 01/05/2018 to 01/04/2019 on January 3, gee golly willikers it is not valid yet.
> 
> It is not Uber's problem at all. That is just the way the industry is. You can not have more than one insurance document on file.


True, John. Why so angry sounding?

Undercover, secret insurance agent? LoL.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

So...
About a day ago, I took the photo to give them my updated insurance card.

It has already been approved. The old one was going to expire on this coming Tuesday, Sept. 11th.

Christine


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> True, John. Why so angry sounding?
> 
> Undercover, secret insurance agent? LoL.


NO, just tired of people like MoreTips blaming Uber or other companies for their own lack of personal responsibility.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

BigJohn you really need to work on your reading comprehension.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

My insurance is set to expire/ renew in mid-October. Last week, Uber sent me a “reminder” that my expiring insurance document on file needs attention. A couple days later, my renewed card arrived in the mail, to become effective next month.

So I upload a photo of the new insurance card to Uber. Uber sends me a rejection notice on grounds that the renewal has not gone into effect yet! Duh, no kidding. Dingbats.

Yesterday, they sent me another “reminder”/ warning, etc. This time, I wised up. I put both the current and next insurance cards side-by-side, photographed both together, and uploaded that photo to Uber!

I re-entered my account today. Success! That photo was approved and now they list my insurance expiration date as April 2019. SMH.


----------

